# Black/red drum form a pier



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

What is the best way to catch black drum and reddrum from a pier...I have never caught a reddrum from the pier and that is one of my goals this year...What kind of bait should i use...Im guessing you can catch them in April?


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*Clams*

We use clams for blk drum in the bay. I would red fish off the pier same as off the beach.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I use sandfleas. Put them on a carolina rig with enough weight to hold bottom and about an 18" leader of 50# with a 2/0 circle hook. Drop them beside a pillon in the breakers and hold on...


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Fiddler crabs work as well. You can crush up some oyster shells and use them as chum to get the drum started. I have caught reds on any kind of bait though. But all my blacks have come on sand fleas.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

there's a secret bait you get right under the pier too. Reds will bite minnows or almost anything, blacks love fiddlers and the secret bait.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

How many of you have sight casted for black drum? I got a chance to last summer when the water was clear enough u could see them swimming around. Threw sand fleas to them and slayed em.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hey BlueRunner*

We're all brothers and sisters here...what kind of secret bait are you talking about? Do you crush up the mussels found on the pilings and dump them in the water as chum? Hmmm....not a bad idea...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

you don't have to do that.....scrape them off with a trowel oor something and use black thread to tie a bunch to your hook. I've seen some good size blacks, sheepies and reds caught with them


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a secret bait, too: Those little gray roach-like bugs that you can find on pilings and underneath the boards on docks and piers are a great sheepie baits! I think they're some sort of crustacean, but I'm not sure what they are...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I saw this older guy one time at the 2nd Ave. Pier take the barnacles and tie them onto a hook. He hooked a couple sheepshead he couldn't turn but it works really well. The fish sits there and struggles with the barnacles, giving you time to sink the hook into them. 

Another trick is to put a small piece of surgical tubing over the hook before putting the bait on. Supposedly this keeps the fish from feeling the hook and just swallowing the whole thing because it thinks the hook is a part of the bait. Who knows? I've never tried it but I hear it works. I suck at catching sheepshead. I think they know it's me and just laugh on my approach.


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*SandFleas?*

How long will sandfleas stay alive after combing them off the beach? Do they really work as well as I hear they do? Also, do we have Black Drum around Tybee or are they farther north? Ain't it supposed to be in the seventies this weekend? Sorry, I cant think of anymore questions. I am really curious about their life span though. Thanks.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I buy a bucket of frozen sandfleas for like $3. They dont have to be alive the dead ones work just as well. And all the frozen ones are big but i still put two on a hook...


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

They will stay alive for days...


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Sameold

Yes we get black drum off Tybee pier. Many of them, there are a few regulars that fish just for them only. I have seen some in the 20-30 LB range and one that was in the 50 plus lbs range. Most of the time you get'um around 15-20 inches (5-10lbs). 

Rig up Carolina style with a #1 or a 1/0 circle hook, just enough weight to keep it on the bottom,use a long strong leader (they will wrap you around the pylons). For bait use anything listed above..........I have had good luck on live and fresh dead shrimp. Drop it down next to a pylon, if your not going to hold your rod be sure to set the drag real loose cause they WILL pull your rod over.

Sand fleas. Good luck on trying to find um' on Tybee. Beach renurishment messes um' up. Not saying there is not any, but would be really hard to find um'. But Tybee Bait and Tackle sells um' frozen.


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for all of the information. Now that it will be warming up and I have settled into my house, hopefully I will be able to get down to the pier and try out some of this knowledge you all have shared with me. By the way, are Black Drum good to eat or more for the fight?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

black drum and sheepies are good...sheepies are a pain in the butt to clean though


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Black drum are my second fav fish to eat behind reds. Really white flaky meat. Its like flounder just alot thicker. Very good eaten...


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

How early in the year can you catch them(water temp?)?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

They will be in water from 52-82 degrees with 72 being the most ideal. I would say they would be in myrtle by now. Also you can check out this website and it says they are catchin a few.

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/news/saltpiers.html


----------

